# Αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική



## fifini (Apr 2, 2019)

Καλησπέρα, διευκρινίστε μου κάτι, σας παρακαλώ.

α) Η Ελένη με τάιζε πατάτες. Η λέξη πατάτες είναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο , γιατί πάιρνει πρόθεση;

β) Φύτεψαμε τον κήπο καρότα . Σε ποιον φυτέψαμε καρότα; στον κήπο. Άρα, κι εδώ έμμεσο;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τον χρόνο σας. Προσπαθώ αρκετά χρόνια να βγάλω άκρη, αλλά δεν...


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2019)

fifini said:


> Προσπαθώ αρκετά χρόνια να βγάλω άκρη, αλλά δεν...



Αν περιμένεις μια βδομάδα ακόμα... Είναι κάπως περίπλοκο το θέμα και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι συμφωνώ με όσα λένε οι γραμματικές.
Μπορεί ωστόσο να βρεθεί κάποιος που να έχει καταλήξει κάπου. Αν δεν βρεθεί και αν ξεχάσω να σου απαντήσω, σκούντα με.


----------



## stazybohorn (Apr 3, 2019)

α) Έχουμε δύο αντικείμενα σε αιτιατική, το ένα πρόσωπο, το άλλο πράγμα· άμεσο είναι αυτό που δηλώνει πρόσωπο (με/εμένα), έμμεσο αυτό που δηλώνει πράγμα. Πρόθεση πού βλέπετε;

β) Έχουμε δύο αντικείμενα σε αιτιατική, πράγματα και τα δύο· άμεσο είναι αυτό που δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από εμπρόθετο, έμμεσο αυτό που μπορεί: φυτέψαμε τον κήπο _με_ καρότα.


----------



## fifini (Apr 3, 2019)

stazybohorn said:


> α) Έχουμε δύο αντικείμενα σε αιτιατική, το ένα πρόσωπο, το άλλο πράγμα· άμεσο είναι αυτό που δηλώνει πρόσωπο (με/εμένα), έμμεσο αυτό που δηλώνει πράγμα. Πρόθεση πού βλέπετε;
> 
> β) Έχουμε δύο αντικείμενα σε αιτιατική, πράγματα και τα δύο· άμεσο είναι αυτό που δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από εμπρόθετο, έμμεσο αυτό που μπορεί: φυτέψαμε τον κήπο _με_ καρότα.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου, 
α) πρόθεση δεν υπάρχει αρχικά,οκ, όμως μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί πιστεύω 
β) το " στον κήπο" δεν είναι εμπρόθετο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 3, 2019)

Αν βαλεις "στον κηπο" τότε ο κήπος είναι το έμμεσο αντικείμενο. Τοτε η φράση γίνεται "Φυτέψαμε καρότα στον κήπο". Τι φυτέψαμε; Καρότα. Σε ποιον; Στον κηπο.

Αλλά στο αρχικό σου παράδειγμα λες "Φυτέψαμε τον κήπο καρότα". Τον, όχι στον. Άρα ειναι, ποιον φυτέψαμε; Τον κήπο. Με τι; Με καρότα.

Προσωπικά, αυτή τη φράση τη βρισκω λίγο σολοικη και δεν θα την έλεγα. Τα καρότα φυτεύονται, όχι ο κήπος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 3, 2019)

Για την άλλη φράση, ναι, οι πατάτες ειναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο και μπορεί να μπει και με προθεση, "Η Ελένη με τάιζε (με) πατάτες". Ποιον τάιζε; Εμένα. Με τι; Με πατάτες.

Εμενα τάιζε, οχι τις πατάτες.


----------



## fifini (Apr 3, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Για την άλλη φράση, ναι, οι πατάτες ειναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο και μπορεί να μπει και με προθεση, "Η Ελένη με τάιζε (με) πατάτες". Ποιον τάιζε; Εμένα. Με τι; Με πατάτες.
> 
> Εμενα τάιζε, οχι τις πατάτες.


το πρόβλημα μου είναι τι γίνεται εφόσον και τα 2 μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με εμπρόθετο. σε ευχαριστώ πάντως


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 3, 2019)

Τώρα κατάλαβα. Εννοείς ότι ανάλογα με το τι ερώτηση θα κάνεις, μπορεί να βγει άμεσο είτε το ένα, είτε το άλλο.

Ποιον τάιζε; Εμένα. Με τι; Με πατάτες. => εγώ είμαι το άμεσο, οι πατάτες το έμμεσο.

Τι τάιζε; Τις πατάτες. Σε ποιον; Σε εμένα. => οι πατάτες είναι το άμεσο, εγώ είμαι το έμμεσο.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή πραγματικά δεν βοηθά ο μπούσουλας της ερώτησης. Με κοινή λογική λέω ότι ταΐζουμε τον άνθρωπο, όχι το φαγητό (όπως πιο πάνω είπα ότι φυτεύουμε το φυτό, όχι τον κήπο) αλλά η λεγόμενη "κοινή" λογική δεν είναι ίδια για όλους, οπότε δεν μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει σαν μπούσουλας.


----------



## fifini (Apr 3, 2019)

αφού φυτεύουμε το καρότο , θα έπρεπε να είναι το άμεσο, σωστά; δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά κάποιο βιβλίο που να τα εξηγεί αναλυτικά. Και το χειρότερο είναι πως είμαι δάσκαλος από θετική κατεύθυνση


----------



## stazybohorn (Apr 3, 2019)

http://users.sch.gr/ipap/Ellinikos Politismos/Yliko/Theoria Nea/antikeimeno-NE.htm


----------



## fifini (Apr 4, 2019)

stazybohorn said:


> http://users.sch.gr/ipap/Ellinikos Politismos/Yliko/Theoria Nea/antikeimeno-NE.htm



το έχω μελετήσει αυτό, ναι, πολύ αξιόλογο. 
στο παράδειγμα : γέμισα το συρτάρι χαρτιά 
το "στο συρτάρι" θεωρείται τοπικός προσδιορισμός; για αυτό βάζουμε πρόθεση στα χαρτιά; "με χαρτιά"


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 4, 2019)

Έχει και τα παραδείγματά σου, με τον κήπο και με τις πατάτες. Δεν ξέρω αν τα πήρες από εκεί.

Το θέμα για μένα είναι ότι τα παραδείγματα δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα (και το συνειδητοποίησα μέσα απ' αυτή τη συζήτηση).

Η φράση "Φυτέψαμε τον κήπο λαχανικά" αναπτύσσεται ως "Φυτέψαμε τον κήπο *με* λαχανικά" αλλά θα μπορούσε να αναπτυχθεί και ως "Φυτέψαμε *στον* κήπο λαχανικά". Στον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο, θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι ο κήπος είναι το άμεσο και το αναπτύσσει έτσι - όμως δεν είναι δεδομένο και δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά. Ακριβώς πρέπει να μας δείξει πώς θα βρούμε ποιο είναι το άμεσο, χωρίς να το θεωρεί δεδομένο.
Με τη χρήση της ερώτησης, πάλι δεν ξεκαθαρίζει το πράγμα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Αν ρωτήσουμε "τι φυτέψαμε" η απάντηση μπορεί να είναι είτε "τον κήπο" είτε "τα λαχανικά".

Μπορούμε βέβαια να ρωτήσουμε "ποιον φυτέψαμε" και τότε η απάντηση αναγκαστικά θα είναι "τον κήπο", αλλά γιατί να ρωτήσουμε "ποιον" και όχι "τι"; Το "τι" είναι λιγάκι πιο λογικό σαν ερώτηση - αν κάποιος μας πει "Φύτεψα..." και δεν ακούσουμε τη συνέχεια, θα ρωτήσουμε "τι φύτεψες" και όχι "ποιον φύτεψες". Γι' αυτό και στο μοναδικό παράδειγμα ερώτησης που δίνει, χρησιμοποιεί το "τι" (αυτό με τον Γιώργο που ζήτησε χρήματα).

Αν ρωτήσουμε "ποιον" θα το κάνουμε επειδή *ήδη ξέρουμε *ότι φυτέψαμε τον κήπο και διατυπώνουμε επιτούτου την ερώτηση έτσι ώστε να πάρουμε την επιθυμητή απάντηση. Αν πραγματικά δεν ξέρουμε ποιο είναι το αντικείμενο του φυτέψαμε, θα ρωτήσουμε "τι" και όχι "ποιον". Για παράδειγμα αν κάποιος δεν ακούσει καλά τη φράση θα ρωτήσει "Τι φυτέψατε;" και η απάντηση μπορεί να είναι είτε "τον κήπο" (με λαχανικά) είτε "τα λαχανικά" (στον κήπο). 

Μάλιστα εγώ θεωρώ πιο πιθανή τη δεύτερη απάντηση.

Τείνω να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες περιπτώσεις αμφισημίας που μόνο ο ποιητής ίσως ξέρει ποιο είναι άμεσο και ποιο έμμεσο.


----------



## fifini (Apr 4, 2019)

Διαπιστώνω πως το ρήμα επηρεάζει την σύνταξη.
π.χ. 
γέμισα το συρτάρι χαρτιά ( ξεκάθαρα τα χαρτιά έμμεσο)
έβαλα στο συρτάρι χαρτιά (χαρτιά άμεσο)

συμφωνώ μαζί σου πως τα παραδείγματα είναι λίγο περίεργα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> αν κάποιος μας πει "Φύτεψα..." και δεν ακούσουμε τη συνέχεια, θα ρωτήσουμε "τι φύτεψες" και όχι "ποιον φύτεψες"


Σε πολλές φαμίλιες, ωστόσο, συχνότερη ερώτηση είναι με το «ποιον».


----------



## Inachus (Apr 8, 2019)

fifini said:


> Καλησπέρα, διευκρινίστε μου κάτι, σας παρακαλώ.
> 
> α) Η Ελένη με τάιζε πατάτες. Η λέξη πατάτες είναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο , γιατί πάιρνει πρόθεση;


Το ότι μπορεί να πάρει πρόθεση (_με πατάτες_) είναι ένα στοιχείο. 
Ένα άλλο στοιχείο είναι ότι το "με" είναι αιτιατική προσώπου. Κατά τη μετατροπή της σύνταξης από ενεργητική σε παθητική, το άμεσο αντικείμενο γίνεται υποκείμενο του ρήματος: _Εγώ ταΐζομαι με πατάτες. (Αν και το "ταΐζομαι" δεν προσφέρεται τόσο ως παράδειγμα).
_ _Οι πατάτες ταΐζονται_ ... δεν φαίνεται σωστό.


----------



## fifini (Dec 15, 2019)

Καλησπέρα. Επειδή θα διδάξω άμεσο και έμμεσο αντικείμενο, προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη με τα αντικείμενα σε αιτιατική. Κάπου είδα ότι το πρόσωπο είναι άμεσο, όμως θέλω τη γνώμη σας.
α) ταΐζω τη Σόνια ψάρια (τη Σόνια άμεσο)
β) δίνω στη Σόνια ψάρια (στη Σόνια έμμεσο)

Αν έχω όμως: α) γέμισα τον κάδο χαρτιά. β) έβαλα στον κάδο χαρτιά. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου βρει τα αντικείμενα στα 2 παραδείγματα; Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2019)

Ταΐζω τη Σόνια ψάρια (δηλ. με ψάρια) [άμεσο + έμμεσο] _Με τι ταΐζεις τη Μαίρη;
_Γέμισα τον κάδο χαρτιά (δηλ. με χαρτιά) [άμεσο + έμμεσο] _Με τι γέμισες τον κάδο;_

Έδωσα ψάρια στη Σόνια [άμεσο + έμμεσο] _Σε ποιον έδωσες τα ψάρια;_
Έβαλα χαρτιά στον κάδο [άμεσο + έμμεσο] _Μέσα σε τι έβαλες τα χαρτιά;_

(Αυτά θυμάμαι εγώ... Το κόλπο με το πρόσωπο δεν βοηθάει πάντα.)


----------



## Themis (Dec 16, 2019)

Εντελώς πρακτικά, άμεσο αντικείμενο είναι αυτό που απαντάει στην ερώτηση "ποιον;" ή "τι;". Έχει μεγάλη σημασία να μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι εκείνο στο οποίο διοχετεύεται άμεσα η ενέργεια του ρήματος, άρα η σημασία του ρήματος είναι καθοριστική. Με άλλα λόγια, καλό είναι να βλέπουμε το δάσος (τη φράση), αλλά ας μην παραμελούμε το κεντρικό δέντρο (το ρήμα). Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις με δύο μη εμπρόθετα αντικείμενα, αυτό αρκεί.

Στο "Ταΐζω τη Σόνια ψάρια", αρκεί να σκεφτούμε ότι "ταΐζω ψάρια" σημαίνει ότι δίνω τροφή στα κακόμοιρα τα ψαράκια, ενώ εδώ την τροφή τη δίνουμε στη Σόνια. Στο "Γέμισα τον κάδο χαρτιά", είναι σαφές ότι γεμίζουμε τον κάδο, δεν γεμίζουμε τα χαρτιά (=δεν φτιάχνουμε χαρτιά γεμιστά). Στην περίπτωση αυτή, το δυσκολάκι θα ήταν όταν, από την πολλή γραφειοκρατία, θα πούμε "Γέμισα χαρτιά". Εδώ η ενέργεια του ρήματος επιστρέφει στο υποκείμενο: πρόκειται για μέση διάθεση του ρήματος και δεν υπάρχει κανένα αντικείμενο. Εδώ το "χαρτιά" (που θα μπορούσε να είναι "με/από χαρτιά") είναι επιρρηματικός προσδιορισμός, όχι αντικείμενο.

Η πραγματική δυσκολία βρίσκεται στη φράση "Φύτεψα τον κήπο καρότα". Λογικό είναι να σκεφτούμε ότι φυτεύουμε μάλλον τα καρότα παρά τον κήπο, αλλά η σύνταξη έχει και το τυπικό της σκέλος. Άπαξ και είπαμε "φύτεψα τον κήπο", θεωρούμε τον κήπο άμεσο αντικείμενο, όσο κι αν μια τέτοια χρήση είναι συζητήσιμη. Ακριβώς όπως θα λέγαμε "Γέμισα τον κήπο καρότα". Η άλλη σημασία μπορεί να εκφραστεί μόνο εμπρόθετα: "στον κήπο". Ίσως είναι ζήτημα γλωσσικού αισθητηρίου, αν και υποπτεύομαι ότι παίζει ρόλο η χρήση του μη εμπρόθετου οριστικού άρθρου. Δεν θα μπορούσαμε ποτέ να πούμε "Φύτεψα τον κήπο τα καρότα", ενώ, αν ήμασταν πολύ μάγκες και μας ρωτούσαν τι κάναμε εκείνα τα αναθεματισμένα καρότα που είχαμε για φύτεμα και απαντούσαμε (κατά το "πάμε πλατεία") "Τα φύτεψα κήπο τα καρότα", άμεσο αντικείμενο θα ήταν τα καρότα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2019)

Themis said:


> αν ήμασταν πολύ μάγκες και μας ρωτούσαν τι κάναμε εκείνα τα αναθεματισμένα καρότα που είχαμε για φύτεμα και απαντούσαμε (κατά το "πάμε πλατεία") "Τα φύτεψα κήπο τα καρότα", άμεσο αντικείμενο θα ήταν τα καρότα.



:twit:

Σκέφτηκα όλα τα disposing of a body tropes και διάφορα «Τον φυτέψαμε βελανιδιά μεριά τον παππού». Ας πούμε ότι τοπικός προσδιορισμός είναι και ο _κήπος_ εδώ και η _πλατεία_, απλώς τους λείπει η πρόθεση.


----------



## fifini (Dec 21, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σας. Μια τελευταία ερώτηση: *Φυτεύω στον κήπο καρότα. *, γιατί το "στον κήπο" είναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο και όχι φράση με πρόθεση που δείχνει τόπο;


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2019)

fifini said:


> Μια τελευταία ερώτηση: *Φυτεύω στον κήπο καρότα. *Γιατί το "στον κήπο" είναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο και όχι φράση με πρόθεση που δείχνει τόπο;




Δεν είναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο. Είναι τοπικός επιρρηματικός προσδιορισμός.


----------



## Inachus (Jan 1, 2020)

fifini said:


> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σας. Μια τελευταία ερώτηση: *Φυτεύω στον κήπο καρότα. *, γιατί το "στον κήπο" είναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο και όχι φράση με πρόθεση που δείχνει τόπο;



Κι εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι εμπρόθετος επιρρηματικός προσδιορισμός που δηλώνει τόπο.
Θα μπορούσαμε να το θεωρήσουμε και έμμεσο αντικείμενο, όπως φαίνεται αν μετατρέψουμε το εμπρόθετο σε γενική ("Του φυτεύω (του κήπου) καρότα"), αλλά και πάλι θα προτιμούσα την πρώτη εκδοχή.


----------



## fifini (Jan 13, 2020)

Σε ποιους θα διδάξει; σε μας! Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν είναι έμμεσο.

Ενώ στο πάνω παράδειγμα φαίνεται πιο καθαρά πως το "με" είναι άμεσο.


----------



## Inachus (Jan 13, 2020)

fifini said:


> View attachment 6220
> 
> Σε ποιους θα διδάξει; σε μας! Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν είναι έμμεσο.


Το "διδάσκω" έχει δύο διαφορετικές συντάξεις:
-"διδάσκω σε κάποιον κάτι" <--> "του διδάσκω κάτι"
-"διδάσκω κάποιον κάτι" <--> "τον διδάσκω κάτι".


Αφού θεωρεί το "μας" άμεσο αντικείμενο, είναι σε αιτιατική και έχουμε τη δεύτερη σύνταξη.


----------



## fifini (Jan 13, 2020)

Inachus said:


> Το "διδάσκω" έχει δύο διαφορετικές συντάξεις:
> -"διδάσκω σε κάποιον κάτι" <--> "του διδάσκω κάτι"
> -"διδάσκω κάποιον κάτι" <--> "τον διδάσκω κάτι".
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Λόγω πληθυντικού ήταν δυσδιάκριτο.


----------



## fifini (Feb 24, 2020)

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση σχετική με το αντικείμενο;
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου κάνει σύνταξη σε αυτή την πρόταση;
*Δεν τον νοιάζει καθόλου αυτό*


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2020)

αυτό - υποκείμενο
νοιάζει - ρήμα
τον - αντικείμενο
καθόλου - ποσοτικό επίρρημα

(Αλλά μη δίνεις ιδιαίτερο βάρος γιατί πάνε πολλά χρόνια, δεκαετίες, που δεν ασχολούμαι με αυτά.)


----------



## fifini (Feb 24, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ που αφιερώνεις χρόνο για τις απορίες μου. Η λέξη "αυτό" δε μου κάνει πολύ για υποκείμενο. Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος κι εγώ 100% . Ας περιμένουμε και για καμία άλλη γνώμη .


----------



## Lefki (Feb 24, 2020)

nickel said:


> αυτό - υποκείμενο
> νοιάζει - ρήμα
> τον - αντικείμενο
> καθόλου - ποσοτικό επίρρημα



Συμφωνώ.


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 24, 2020)

Lefki said:


> Συμφωνώ.


 Δεν νομίζω...

αυτό -έμμεσο αντικείμενο
νοιάζει - ρήμα
τον -άμεσο αντικείμενο

Δηλ. εδώ νομίζω έχουμε περίπτωση ρήματος που συντάσσεται με δύο αιτιατικές, όπου η αιτιατική του πράγματος είναι το έμμεσο και η αιτιατική του προσώπου το άμεσο αντικείμενο


----------



## fifini (Feb 24, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Δεν νομίζω...
> 
> αυτό -έμμεσο αντικείμενο
> νοιάζει - ρήμα
> ...




Πιο ταιριαστό μου φαίνεται και μένα. Υποκείμενο έχουμε με αυτό το περίεργο ρήμα;
*EDIT:Είναι απρόσωπο !!! *


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2020)

Από *εδώ* :

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις απρόσωπων ρημάτων και εκφράσεων είναι δυνατό να εκφράζεται (κανονικά σε *γενική*) το πρόσωπο που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί το *ψυχολογικό υποκείμενο* —δηλαδή η οντότητα που φαίνεται να είναι *άμεσα εμπλεκόμενη* στην ενέργεια του ρήματος (και που θα ήταν το υποκείμενο ενός αντίστοιχου προσωπικού ρήματος):

*Μου *φαίνεται ότι κάνεις λάθος (δηλ. εγώ νομίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος)
*Του *είναι αδύνατο να καταλάβει το πρόβλημα (δηλ. αυτός δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει το πρόβλημα)


Συνεπώς

αυτό : υποκείμενο
νοιάζει : ρήμα
τον : αιτιατική προσωπική
καθόλου : ποσοτικό επίρρημα


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 24, 2020)

Earion said:


> Από *εδώ* :
> 
> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις απρόσωπων ρημάτων και εκφράσεων είναι δυνατό να εκφράζεται (κανονικά σε γενική) το πρόσωπο που θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί το *ψυχολογικό υποκείμενο* —δηλαδή η οντότητα που φαίνεται να είναι *άμεσα εμπλεκόμενη* στην ενέργεια του ρήματος (και που θα ήταν το υποκείμενο ενός αντίστοιχου προσωπικού ρήματος):
> 
> ...



Πού έχουμε στη συζητούμενη φράση ψυχολογικό υποκείμενο σε γενική; Και πού ο nickel πιθανολογεί το υποκείμενο σε γενική;
Και πώς σχετίζεται το παράθεμα από language.gr με τη συνεπαγωγή "άρα";
Απορίες...


----------



## Lefki (Feb 25, 2020)

Την άκρη του νήματος θα τη βρούμε, πιστεύω, στο γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία 1:1 ανάμεσα στις σημασιολογικές λειτουργίες (θεματικούς ρόλους) και τους συντακτικούς ρόλους των μερών μιας πρότασης.

Το _υποκείμενο _ επιτελεί ρόλο κατά πρώτο λόγο _συντακτικό_.

Ο εντοπισμός των συντακτικών ρόλων (Υ, Α, ΑΑ, ΕΑ, κ.ο.κ.) γίνεται με ένα απλό parsing με βάση τις πτώσεις. 

Εν προκειμένω:

ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ.

ΑΥΤΟ (Υ) ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ.

ΑΥΤΟ (Υ) ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ/ΤΟΝ (Α)

Από σημασιολογική (λειτουργική) άποψη, ο ΒΙΩΝΩΝ το νοιάξιμο (ή την απουσία αυτού!) είναι ΑΥΤΟΣ, ενώ η ΑΙΤΙΑ του (μη) νοιαξίματος είναι ΑΥΤΟ.

Με το συγκεκριμένο ρήμα (νοιάζει) και τον τρόπο που αυτό κυβερνάει τα ορίσματά του, ο _βιώνων _εκφέρεται με πτώση _αιτιατική _(συντακτικό _αντικείμενο_) και η _αιτία _με πτώση _ονομαστική _(συντακτικό _υποκείμενο_).


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 25, 2020)

Η εντύπωσή μου είναι πως, εφόσον έχουμε ρήμα συντασσόμενο με δύο αιτιατικές, και εφόσον θεωρώ ότι η αιτιατική προσώπου είναι το άμεσο αντικείμενο, ένας τρόπος «επαλήθευσης» νομίζω είναι η μετατροπή της ενεργητικής σύνταξης σε παθητική, οπότε το άμεσο αντικείμενο μετατρέπεται σε υποκείμενο (τον=αυτός), ενώ το έμμεσο πραγματώνεται εμπρόθετα (αυτό=για αυτό): Δηλαδή η φράση «Δεν τον νοιάζει καθόλου αυτό» μετατρέπεται στην ισοδύναμή της «Αυτός δεν νοιάζεται καθόλου για αυτό»


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 25, 2020)

Συμφωνώ με nickel, finini, Earion, Lefki. Δεν υπάρχουν δύο αιτιατικές. Το "Αυτό" είναι υποκείμενο.

Ας αντικαταστήσουμε το "αυτό" με κάτι άλλο. Ίσως έτσι γίνει πιο σαφές.

_Η ρύπανση_ δεν τον νοιάζει καθόλου.
_Ο πρωταθλητισμός_ δεν τον ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.

"Η ρύπανση", "Ο πρωταθλητισμός": υποκείμενο
"τον": αντικείμενο


----------



## fifini (Jan 15, 2021)

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να επανέλθω στο θέμα του αντικειμένου σε 2 αιτιατικές. Στο παράδειγμα : 
Ο δάσκαλος διδάσκει τους μαθητές χορό
Βρίσκω 2 απαντήσεις
Α) σε ποιον διδάσκει ; Στους μαθητές (έμμεσο) , τι; Χορό (άμεσο)
Β) ποιον διδάσκει; Τους μαθητές (άμεσο) , με τι; Με χορό (έμμεσο)
Πιστεύετε ότι μπέρδεμα προκύπτει εξαιτίας του συγκεκριμένου ρήματος;


----------



## antongoun (Jan 15, 2021)

Από τα παραδείγματα καταλαβαίνουμε ότι όταν έχουμε δύο αντικείμενα σε αιτιατική από τα οποία το ένα δηλώνει πρόσωπο και το άλλο πράγμα, *άμεσο* είναι το αντικείμενο που δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί, ενώ *έμμεσο αυτό που μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από εμπρόθετο*.

(Από μια αρκετά αναλυτική παρουσίαση των μονόπτωτων και των δίπτωτων ρημάτων, εδώ.)


----------



## fifini (Jan 16, 2021)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα πιστεύω ότι και τα δύο αντικείμενα μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν από εμπρόθετο. Άρα , ή κοφτά λέω πάντα πως από τα 2 , το άψυχο είναι πάντα άμεσο και το έμψυχο έμμεσο ή πρέπει να το βρω νοηματικά.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 16, 2021)

Εάν γνωρίζουμε ότι ο δάσκαλος είναι δάσκαλος χορού, τότε, όποιον και να διδάσκει (μαθητές, φοιτητές. ηλικιωμένους κλπ) το ουσιώδες και μη αντικαταστάσιμο, και άρα άμεσο αντικείμενο, είναι ο χορός ("τι διδάσκει;" -"Χορό").

Εάν γνωρίζουμε ότι ο δάσκαλος είναι δάσκαλος π.χ. δημοτικού και μεταξύ άλλων που διδάσκει τους μαθητές (γλώσσα, μαθηματικά κλπ) τους διδάσκει και χορό, τότε το μη ουσιώδες και άρα αντικαταστάσιμο (και άρα έμμεσο αντικείμενο) είναι ο χορός.

Κάπως έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2021)

Το πρόβλημα με το _διδάσκω _είναι ότι μπορεί να έχει, με *διαφορετικό *νόημα, έμψυχο ή άψυχο αντικείμενο: διδάσκω τους μαθητές, διδάσκω χορό.
Πιάνομαι από το αγγλικό teach: teach the pupils some new words ή teach some new words to the pupils. Δεν υπάρχει διαφορετική σύνταξη, είναι φανερό ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση του διπλού αντικειμένου, έμμεσο είναι μόνο το έμψυχο.
Όμως και στην ανάλυση της ελληνικής πρότασης:


> Α) σε ποιον διδάσκει; Στους μαθητές (έμμεσο), τι; Χορό (άμεσο)
> Β) ποιον διδάσκει; Τους μαθητές (άμεσο), με τι; Με χορό (έμμεσο)


νομίζω ότι το δεύτερο δεν στέκει και δεν θα το λέγαμε ποτέ.
Οπότε και στην περίπτωση του ελληνικού _διδάσκω_ θεωρώ ότι, όταν έχουμε άμεσο και έμμεσο αντικείμενο, έμμεσο είναι το έμψυχο.


----------



## fifini (Jan 27, 2021)

Καλημέρα. Στο παράδειγμα "η μαμά με τάιζε πατάτες" , το "με" παρόλο που παίζει το ρόλο προσώπου είναι άμεσο εδώ. Σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2021)

fifini said:


> Καλημέρα. Στο παράδειγμα "η μαμά με τάιζε πατάτες" , το "με" παρόλο που παίζει το ρόλο προσώπου είναι άμεσο εδώ. Σωστά;


Σωστά. Η μαμά τάιζε εμένα με πατάτες. 
(Εμένα ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκε να μου ταΐσουν τις πατάτες. Τις έτρωγα πάντα μόνος μου. Δεν με προλάβαιναν...)


----------



## fifini (Jan 27, 2021)

Απλά το αναφέρω γιατί λέγαμε πως το έμψυχο είναι έμμεσο.


----------



## fifini (Jan 28, 2021)

Συγγνώμη που επιμένω, αλλά πάω να σκάσω και θέλω αύριο να διδάξω τα δίπτωτα σε μαθητές ΣΤ. Όταν έχω αιτιατική προσώπου και αιτιατική πράγματος , άλλοι λένε ότι αιτιατική προσώπου είναι άμεσο, ενώ άλλοι ότι πρέπει πρώτα να ελέγχω με το εμπρόθετο. Πραγματικά έχω μπερδευτεί. Σας στέλνω και 2 φωτογραφίες από γνωστές ιστοσελίδες που το αναφέρουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2021)

Το _παρουσιάζω_ είναι απλό: παρουσιάζω κάτι ή κάποιον σε κάποιον. Δύσκολα θα μπερδευτεί κανείς ως προς το άμεσο και το έμμεσο.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να διδάξετε στους μαθητές το _διδάσκω_.

α. Η Μαρία διδάσκει αγγλικά. (άμεσο)
β. Η Μαρία διδάσκει την ξαδέλφη της. (άμεσο)
γ. Η Μαρία διδάσκει την ξαδέλφη της αγγλικά.
δ. Η Μαρία διδάσκει αγγλικά στην ξαδέλφη της.
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις γ & δ τα «αγγλικά» είναι το άμεσο.
Εγώ δεν θα έλεγα «Η Μαρία διδάσκει αγγλικά την ξαδέλφη της» επειδή με μπερδεύει.


----------



## fifini (Jan 28, 2021)

Καλημέρα σας. Είστε σαφής.Σίγουρα το ρήμα διδάσκω μπερδεύει. Υπάρχουν και πιο ξεκάθαρα ρήματα . Εγώ έχω στο μυαλό μου πως, αν ένα αντικείμενο μπορεί να πάρει πρόθεση, είναι αυτόματα το έμμεσο. Και σε αυτό παίζει τον πιο σημαντικό ρόλο το ρήμα και το νόημα της φράσης.
Ο Γιάννης τάισε τη γάτα(άμεσο) ψάρια.
Ο Γιάννης έμαθε τα παιδιά (στα παιδιά- έμμεσο) οδήγηση.


----------



## fifini (Mar 26, 2021)

Καλησπέρα. Επανέρχομαι λίγο με το παράδειγμα : Ο Γιάννης μαθαίνει τη Χριστίνα κιθάρα.
ποιον μαθαίνει ; ή σε ποιον μαθαίνει ; στη Χριστίνα , λογικά είναι έμμεσο αντικείμενο , γιατί παίρνει πρόθεση.
Όμως , αν το δούμε νοηματικά , μαθαίνει κάτι τη Χριστίνα και όχι την κιθάρα . Άρα θεωρώ πως υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι άμεσο το πρόσωπο εδώ. 
Θέλω τη βοήθειά σας. Σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2021)

Σκέψου ότι εδώ μαθαίνω = διδάσκω. Τι διδάσκει; Σε ποιον;


----------



## fifini (Mar 26, 2021)

Απλά θεωρώ πως η ενέργεια του ρήματος πηγαίνει στο πρόσωπο. Δηλαδή μαθαίνω και διδάσκω τη Χριστίνα και όχι μαθαίνω και διδάσκω την κιθάρα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2021)

Ισχύουν όσα βλέπουμε και στο #41, σαν ιδιομορφία του _διδάσκω_.


----------



## fifini (Mar 27, 2021)

Έχετε δίκιο. Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνετε.


----------



## fifini (Jun 2, 2021)

Καλημέρα. Να κάνω μια ερώτηση για τη φράση:
" Πειραματιστείτε με το νερό και παίξτε με τον Γίγαντα." 
Γιατί το πρώτο ρήμα θεωρείται αμετάβατο ενώ το δεύτερο μεταβατικό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2021)

Καλημέρα. Το _πειραματίζομαι_ είναι πάντα αμετάβατο. Δεν λέμε ποτέ «πειραματίζομαι κάτι». Το _παίζω_ είναι μεταβατικό και αμετάβατο. Έτσι το χαρακτηρίζουν όλα τα λεξικά, υποθέτω. Είναι μεταβατικό όταν λέμε «παίζω χαρτιά» και αμετάβατο όταν λέμε «παίζω με την τύχη μου».


----------



## fifini (Jun 2, 2021)

Αναρωτιέμαι , επειδή μπορεί κανείς να πει: με τι πειραματίζομαι; Με το νερό ( κάτι σαν έμμεσο αντικείμενο) . Σε όλα τα βοηθήματα που έχω διαβάσει, στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση το ρήμα παίζω θεωρείται μεταβατικό!!! Και μπερδεύομαι...


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2021)

Ίσως σε κάποια γραμματική θα μπορούσε να δει κανείς τη μεταβατικότητα της χρήσης «παίζει με τα μαλλιά της», αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι κάποιο βοήθημα θεωρεί παράδειγμα μεταβατικότητας το «παίζω με τον φίλο μου» εκτός αν θέλει να πει ότι *εννοείται *το άμεσο αντικείμενο «παίζω χαρτιά με τον φίλο μου».


----------



## fifini (Jun 2, 2021)

Και όμως το θεωρεί. Πάντως και στο " πειραματίζομαι με το νερό" δε μεταβαίνει η ενέργεια μου στο νερό;
Με τι πειραματίζομαι; Με το νερό!


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2021)

Πρώτα μια διευκρίνιση: Στο παράδειγμα που δίνεις δεν λέει «Παίξτε με τον Γίγαντα» αλλά «παίξτε με τον Υπολογιστή Γίγαντα». Άλλο είναι το «παίζω (ένα παιχνίδι) με κάποιον» και άλλο το «παίζω με τα μαλλιά μου/παίζω στον υπολογιστή ή με τον υπολογιστή».

Όταν έχουμε την περίπτωση της ενέργειας που μεταβαίνει σε *εμπρόθετο αντικείμενο*, υπάρχουν κάποιοι που χαρακτηρίζουν το ρήμα ως μεταβατικό. Π.χ.

Μεταβατικά ρήματα με ένα αντικείμενο:
[...] 3. Ρήματα με εμπρόθετο αντικείμενο ή γενική:
Τα ρήματα αυτά χρειάζονται ένα υποκείμενο και ένα εμπρόθετο αντικείμενο για να σχηματίσουν πρόταση.
Το εμπρόθετο αντικείμενο σχηματίζεται με τις προθέσεις *σε *και *με *+ ουσιαστικό σε αιτιατική.








Κατηγορίες Μεταβατικών Ρημάτων | Greek Grammar C1 Level


Μεταβατικά είναι τα ρήματα που συνοδεύονται αναγκαστικά από ένα ή παραπάνω αντικείμενα. Τα αντικείμενα των μεταβατικών ρημάτων μπορεί να έχουν διάφορες μορφές: Μεταβατικά ρήματα με ένα αντικείμενο…




open.books4languages.com





Στη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_ (των Κλαίρη - Μπαμπινιώτη), §509, έχει αρκετά για το εμπρόθετο αντικείμενο, αλλά δεν μου δόθηκε η εντύπωση ότι τα συγκεκριμένα ρήματα χαρακτηρίζονται μεταβατικά, ακόμα κι αν εκφράζουν μεταβατικότητα (_αναφέρομαι σε κάτι, αρέσω σε κάποιον, ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα θέμα, μοιάζω με κάποιον, θα μιλήσω στον υπεύθυνο, ανήκει στην εταιρεία_).

Η σχολική Γραμματική δεν ξεκαθαρίζει το θέμα, ούτε το Συντακτικό. 

Στην άσκηση του συγκεκριμένου βοηθήματος το βρίσκω περίεργο ότι θεωρεί αμετάβατο το «Πειραματιστείτε με το νερό» αλλά μεταβατικό το «παίξτε με τον Υπολογιστή Γίγαντα».


----------



## antongoun (Jun 2, 2021)

Σε αυτό το "λυσάρι" πάντως τα δίνει και τα δύο αμετάβατα, το "πειραματιστείτε" και το "παίξτε".


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2021)

Προφανώς το «λυσάρι» του fifini ξέχασε μια υπογράμμιση.
Ας το δούμε και αλλιώς: Αν δούμε ξαφνικά σε κάποιο λεξικό να χαρακτηρίζεται το _αρέσω_ σαν μεταβατικό, θα πέσουμε να τους φάμε.
Και πού να προσπαθήσεις να μετατρέψεις κάποια από αυτές τις μεταβατικές χρήσεις με εμπρόθετο αντικείμενο σε παθητική φωνή!


----------



## antongoun (Jun 2, 2021)

nickel said:


> Προφανώς το «λυσάρι» του fifini ξέχασε μια υπογράμμιση.


Αυτό βγάζει νόημα.


----------



## fifini (Jun 2, 2021)

Ένα του Σαββάλα που έχω όντως θεωρεί μόνο το "πειραματιστείτε" αμετάβατο. Θα δω και σε ένα άλλο που έχω σπίτι και θα σας πω. 
Είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα να ξεκαθαρίσεις κάποιες φορές πότε είναι εμπρόθετο και πότε έμμεσο αντικείμενο . Αν έγραφε: "παίξτε τρίλιζα με τον υπολογιστή Γίγαντα" , δε θα ήταν έμμεσο αντικείμενο η εμπρόθετη φράση; Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τον κόπο σας .


----------



## antongoun (Jun 2, 2021)

fifini said:


> "παίξτε τρίλιζα με τον υπολογιστή Γίγαντα"


Η προθετική φράση "με τον υπολογιστή Γίγαντα" μου φαίνεται σαφής περίπτωση εμπρόθετου προσδιορισμού του μέσου.


----------



## fifini (Jun 2, 2021)

Στο σπίτι το άλλο βοήθημα έχει και τα 2 ρήματα ως αμετάβατα, Άρα, έχετε δίκιο στο περί τυπογραφικού. Επίσης, πριν λίγο είδα πως ο Άρης Γιαβρής έχει συμπεριλάβει το ρήμα "πειραματίζομαι" στα αμετάβατα αποθετικά ρήματα.


----------



## fifini (Jan 12, 2022)

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια σας πολλά! Έχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με μια άσκηση στο βιβλίο της Ε'. 
-Εύγε, κορίτσια! είπε εκείνος με στόμφο.
(Το ρήμα εδώ έχει αντικείμενο; Αν ναι,ποιο;)
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2022)

Χρόνια πολλά!
Δεν ξέρω πώς τα λέει η ελληνική γραμματική, αλλά υποθέτω ότι η ευθεία πρόταση («Εύγε, κορίτσια!») είναι αντικείμενο του «είπε».


----------



## fifini (Jan 12, 2022)

nickel said:


> Χρόνια πολλά!
> Δεν ξέρω πώς τα λέει η ελληνική γραμματική, αλλά υποθέτω ότι η ευθεία πρόταση («Εύγε, κορίτσια!») είναι αντικείμενο του «είπε».


Πιθανόν ,γιατί σε.ολα τα βοηθήματα το θεωρούν μεταβατικό


----------



## antongoun (Jan 12, 2022)

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά.

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε πάλι με μία από αυτές τις περιπτώσεις που η λογική μας και οι παραδοσιακοί κανόνες του συντακτικού δεν συμβαδίζουν. Αλλά ίσως κάνω λάθος, και αν κάποιος μπορεί να ρίξει λίγο φως θα είμαι ευγνώμων, γιατί έχω σπαζοκεφαλιάσει. :)
_Αν _καταλαβαίνω σωστά, ο προβληματισμός προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι τυπικά έχουμε δύο κύριες (ανεξάρτητες) προτάσεις (δεν υπάρχει υποτακτικός σύνδεσμος), άρα καμία δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι αντικείμενο της άλλης, και παράλληλα θα έπρεπε και οι δύο να μπορούν να σταθούν μόνες τους. Αλλά αυτό δεν ισχύει για την πρόταση "είπε εκείνος με στόμφο".

Δεν έχω απάντηση στα παραπάνω, αλλά μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο εντόπισα αυτήν εδώ την ανάλυση πρότασης που διαφέρει μεν, γιατί εδώ στην περίοδο περιλαμβάνεται δευτερεύουσα, αλλά εστιάζει και αυτή στο "είπε":

(10) Ο Γιάννης είπε ότι χιονίζει σήμερα. 

Όπως αναφέραμε μια δευτερεύουσα πρόταση δεν μπορεί να σταθεί μόνη της στο λόγο, ενώ οι κύριες προτάσεις μπορούν. Μια δευτερεύουσα είναι συνήθως συμπλήρωμα της ΡΦ ή Υποκείμενο ή μπορεί να έχει προσδιοριστική λειτουργία. Στο παράδειγμα (10) ποια είναι η κύρια πρόταση και ποια η δευτερεύουσα; *Με βάση την παραδοσιακή ‘τμήση’, κύρια πρόταση είναι «Ο Γιάννης είπε» και δευτερεύουσα «ότι χιονίζει σήμερα». Αυτό ΔΕΝ είναι σωστό. Κύρια είναι ολόκληρη η πρόταση, κανένα από τα δυο μέρη της δεν μπορεί να σταθεί μόνο της στο λόγο* (_*ο Γιάννης είπε_ είναι αντιγραμματική πρόταση γιατί το _λέω _χρειάζεται το αντικείμενο, δεν είναι από τα πράγματα που μπορούν να παραλειφθούν).


----------



## fifini (Jan 12, 2022)

Άν η πρόταση ήταν σε πλάγιο λόγο ,θα ήταν πολύ πιο ξεκάθαρο το Αντικείμενο. Ο ευθύς λόγος μάς μπουρδουκλώνει , γιατί γενικά έχουμε μάθει ότι το Αντικείμενο ποτέ δε χωρίζεται από το ρήμα της κυρίας πρότασης.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2022)

Είπε κάτι. Τι είπε; «Εύγε, κορίτσια!»


----------

